# Hoyt Carbon Spyder Turbo



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Has anyone tried the new bows? Any thoughts on them?


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

Expensive


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

Troll



Ravenhunter said:


> Expensive


----------



## broadheadnut (Mar 3, 2011)

I have a CST and i love it. Its a shooter for sure


----------



## hometownhero (Aug 27, 2013)

I would have liked to shoot the turbo but all that was available was the cs30. Shot it and loved it. Ordered it.


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Ravenhunter said:


> Expensive


HAHA! Indeed it is!



broadheadnut said:


> I have a CST and i love it. Its a shooter for sure


I had an Element as well but lower poundage and kind of annoyed having to set up two different bows. Traded it in for a CST. Figured that's better with same #age and ATA. Arrows will match both setups and so on. Hope I made the right choice. 



hometownhero said:


> I would have liked to shoot the turbo but all that was available was the cs30. Shot it and loved it. Ordered it.


I saw the 30 in blackout. Want something with longer ATA and went for real tree ap.


----------



## Had a Hoyt (Nov 28, 2006)

I really like my CST. The draw cycle is simply exceptional, especially for a speed bow. It is truly one of the quietest bows I have ever shot.

When I first got the bow one of the cables was hitting the riser after the shot. Hoyt took it back under warranty and fixed the issue. 

In short, so far I really like the bow.


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Nice shooting bow... just sad they keep making the Turbo smaller and smaller...


----------



## Cruzman (Oct 14, 2010)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Nice shooting bow... just sad they keep making the Turbo smaller and smaller...


agreed


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

shootthewhatnow said:


> Nice shooting bow... just sad they keep making the Turbo smaller and smaller...


Uhm, the Matrix ATA is 351/4, I'm wondering now if I should've just gotten another Matrix. I have never shot a Vector or Spyder Turbo before. Went on this based on a friend's experience with the new CST and its Z5 cams. He has gone through Vector, Spyder 30 & 34 to settle on the new CST. 

A little longer ATA than the Element but I think I'll hunt another Element down the road. 80# for a treestand bow might be a tad excessive :lol:


----------



## Jlgordon333 (Mar 19, 2014)

Ordered my CST from a shop in Cali, it should arrive Friday! Can't wait to shoot it, all I've been able to test is the 30's...


----------



## kootenayhunter (Jul 11, 2013)

I am shooting a Vector Turbo and I think the RKT is a nicer cam then is on my Maxxis 31. That said bot nice bows...spyder too.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

I shot both the new faktor n the carbon spider. Spider shoots nice and draws much smoother than my element did (although I did like my element still with fuel cams) faktor was nice too but had a vibration after the shot. The spider is kinda ugly imho vs the matrix and elements.


----------



## Ravenhunter (Dec 19, 2010)

broadheadnut said:


> Troll


Not a troll comment. There's no reason the spyder is $200 more than a matrix/element.


----------



## kootenayhunter (Jul 11, 2013)

I agree. Spyder expensive, but most of these bows are...we still buy them 


Ravenhunter said:


> Not a troll comment. There's no reason the spyder is $200 more than a matrix/element.


----------



## ontario3-d'r (Feb 17, 2012)

I own a 2014 spyder carbon turbo. One of the nicest bows I have ever shot. (My 47th bow of my career) I am shooting 65# @29". Shooting 340 Full metal jackets for hunting. Getting 288 fps with an 11 gpi arrow - and whisper quiet. Pretty awesome. Can't wait to shoot the fatboys through it for 3D. At under 8 gpi, no insert and a glue-in point, it should be smoking fast. Of course that is after I shoot my gobblers with it this spring. Agreed it is pricey. You will be all of $2000 fully set-up to hunt with. However, how many times a year do you shoot your $2000 hunting rifle. You get way more enjoyment out of your bow throughout the year - don't you?


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

ontario3-d'r said:


> I own a 2014 spyder carbon turbo. One of the nicest bows I have ever shot. (My 47th bow of my career) I am shooting 65# @29". Shooting 340 Full metal jackets for hunting. Getting 288 fps with an 11 gpi arrow - and whisper quiet. Pretty awesome. Can't wait to shoot the fatboys through it for 3D. At under 8 gpi, no insert and a glue-in point, it should be smoking fast. Of course that is after I shoot my gobblers with it this spring. Agreed it is pricey. You will be all of $2000 fully set-up to hunt with. However, how many times a year do you shoot your $2000 hunting rifle. You get way more enjoyment out of your bow throughout the year - don't you?



Thats a damn good analogy. Between the wife and I and our 2 rifles, its around $5000. Ive put around 30 rounds down the spout in mine and shes shot hers maybe twice in 2 years. We both shoot carbon bows and have shot hundreds, if not thousands, of arrows between us just in the last year alone. Well worth the money IMO.


----------

